# ga16 conversion



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

are the ga16de and the sr16ve too radically different to try a head swap or something? or is the sr16ve basically an sr20ve with just a smaller displacement? If possible, i might get a couple friends at school together and try to build an engine from parts...


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes. Yes. Fuggedaboudit


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

bom- lovely and to the point. Yet another classic from you.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well the SR16VE.... basically has different cams.... VVL Variable Valve and Liftand timing and VE engines have different compressions....
in a SR16VE it has an 11:1 ratio.
Also GA16DE engines are made out of Aluminum and Iron.
the SR16VE engines are all Aluminum.

Can you turn an GA16DE into an SR16VE ? 
Yess.... you can but it will cost money and may not be as reliable... with the iron mixed in.

So, if you go for it, good luck


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*HUH*

The SR head will not fit the GA block, or vica versa. So you cannot swap them. You will have to swap in the Entire Sr16 motor. Sr series parts are pretty much interchangable the way the Honda B series parts are. The GA is a whole nother ball game.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

exactly, hense--"SR"16ve, you need sr20de running gear if I read it correctly at the sr20 forum.....www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?


----------

